# Seats for my Pioneer Zephyr



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a cab interior for my Pioneer Zephyr last year and had been meaning to do the interior of the observation car on the rear. Well, I got some small LED's from David Bodnar and decided to do the interior while I had it torn apart. I made a master for the chairs they had in the back, then molded the pieces. Bit crude, but should look fine from outside the car on a sunny day! I cast enough for 10 seats, then the mold got pretty ragged. Used Smooth On stuff. Figures are from that Hong Kong guy on ebay, 1/29 he claimed and I think he is right. The Z is 1/32nd and they are a bit big for the seats. Some of these I altered from standing to sitting.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you going to try to squeeze in the fgures I sent you? I liked the paint job you did on them.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The one guy on the left is one of yours that I got from you that I cut off and I have one other I will use. The rest are too close together to separate. Later, in the Z coach I can use the couples on the bigger seats, these were just chairs for one person. Later z's did have some bigger seats in the observation car.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that I take a second look at him, he does seem familiar. Hopefully, he'll find some decent scenery to photograph. That gal, though...


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool Jerry. I love that zephyr of yours. 

How did you bend the figures?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Some guys have all the luck, must be that "pink" sweater vest....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't bend the guy with the pink vest, just cut some notches behind the knees/hips and bent them and hot glued them to fill the gaps. I guess one can use heat, but have not tried that yet, will probably give it a try. Got quite a few standing figures, that guy in Hong Kong, most of the figures are standing. It's open enough there in back you could see if they had legs or not!


----------

